# Has 2009



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Has the location to HAS been set for next year. And is there a website for details?
Thank you.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Their website just says Ohio, all the way at the bottom: 

http://www.heartlandbees.com/2008 files/2008review.htm


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

This is what I found on the web... "HAS 2009 will be held at Oberlin College in Oberlin, Ohio. Oberlin is located in Northern Ohio, west of Cleveland. Dates are July 9th – 11th."


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

*HAS 2009 Confirmed*

HAS 2009 will be held at Oberlin College in Oberlin, Ohio. Oberlin is located in Northern Ohio, west of Cleveland. Dates are July 9th – 11th. 
Clint


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I'll be there!*

After all the work it was to host HAS 2008 in Huntington, it will be a real pleasure to get back to just enjoying this great conference! Many thanks to Bob Hooker & his team for putting it on. See you all there. -Danno


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We're pretty excited for this one! We're lucky to have HAS and EAS so close to us this year!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We will probably bee there!


----------

